# Eos R hits $1579 gray market, new low



## woodman411 (Mar 26, 2019)

If you're in the market for a new Eos R body and don't mind gray market, 6ave via eBay has it on sale now for $1579, which marks a new low: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EOS-R-Mirrorless-Digital-Camera-Body-Only/202486617414

I've been following R prices since its intro, this is the lowest its dipped to.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 26, 2019)

While I've never bought a gray market camera, that is a good price. The RP is probably pushing prices down. However, buyers should be aware that they need to check out a gray market seller, some of them do not have good reputations. Most do not offer returns unless the camera is DOA, and then they will exchange it.


----------



## woodman411 (Mar 26, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> While I've never bought a gray market camera, that is a good price. The RP is probably pushing prices down. However, buyers should be aware that they need to check out a gray market seller, some of them do not have good reputations. Most do not offer returns unless the camera is DOA, and then they will exchange it.



Agreed, for what it's worth, there is eBay buyer protection just in case.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Mar 27, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up. Seriously considering this for a second camera as it seems that the "pro" RF camera is still about a year out.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Apr 5, 2019)

I ended up ordering this, just came in the mail. So, the delivery was a bit long. But, it does appear to be a brand new EOS R. Checked the shutter count, and while the R only reports out shutter count by the thousands, it shows less than 1000, so it is likely a new camera. Camera seems to work, no issues. Strangely, there was a 110V power cable literally thrown in the shipping box outside of the actual camera box, yet the battery charger still seems to be an American plug. So I guess I got a free power cable too.  The box had no manuals in it as I'm guessing they were in a different language. Overall I'm pretty happy. Can't beat a brand new EOS R for $1579.


----------



## gouldopfl (Mar 6, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> While I've never bought a gray market camera, that is a good price. The RP is probably pushing prices down. However, buyers should be aware that they need to check out a gray market seller, some of them do not have good reputations. Most do not offer returns unless the camera is DOA, and then they will exchange it.
> [/QUOTE
> I have purchased one grey market lens and they gave me a 7 year warranty through them - they are a camera store and repair service. I have had this lens for about 3 years. It is awesome in its qualitym


----------



## mangobutter (Mar 24, 2020)

New low? It was $1499 on Amazon a few months ago. W/ adapter. That lasted for a few days only.


----------



## mangobutter (Mar 24, 2020)

Huge Canon EOS R Price Drop, Now $1499 With Accessories


Well, that's a significative Canon EOS R price drop. And it might not last forever. The Canon EOS R now sells at $1,499, and comes with




www.canonwatch.com


----------



## IcyBergs (Mar 24, 2020)

The 2nd hand market for R bodies will be flooded after the R5 and R6 are eligible for pre-orders. This should drive the new/grey/refurb etc markets down for the R. A clean 2nd hand R might be nice to pair with a new R5 or R6 as a back-up body and that'll be the time to grab one.

These recent deals on new R's aren't bad at all though.


----------

